# My Amboyna Burl Lotus



## Texatdurango (Nov 2, 2009)

Today I made a Lotus from some Amboyna burl I recently acquired. Amboyna has long been my favorite material for making pens and after making several hundred pens over the past few years I honestly believe this is the nicest pen I have made to date! This one will sell with a gold nib for sure! OR... since they are discontinued, it may just remain home with me on display!

The blank had tiny eyes on _all four sides_, something I have never seen before and I couldn't decide which was the best "picture side" so I took several shots of the different sides since no one side is better than the other.

Edit: The white dots on the cap are from my camera not the pen, I need a new camera!


----------



## Russell Eaton (Nov 2, 2009)

George that in incredible. It has a look of true CLASS>


----------



## fernhills (Nov 2, 2009)

The only higher end pen i have not tried yet.  It sure is an eye catcher. Amboyna Burl is my favorite wood. The blank is fantastic, not too many like that out there.  Carl


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 2, 2009)

wow WOW


----------



## BarrierBob (Nov 2, 2009)

George, That is one fantistic pen. Your worksmanship is the key.


----------



## rlofton (Nov 2, 2009)

Awesome pen, George.  BTW, B&H Camera has the Hasselblad HDDII-39MS SLR Digital Camera kit with an 80mm lens for only $31k.  You may be able to find it a little cheaper than that.


----------



## tseger (Nov 2, 2009)

That's incr....wow! That's one nice pen


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 2, 2009)

rlofton said:


> Awesome pen, George. BTW, B&H Camera has the Hasselblad HDDII-39MS SLR Digital Camera kit with an 80mm lens for only $31k. You may be able to find it a little cheaper than that.


 
Thanks but I'm leaning more towards the Hasselblad H2F with 80mm f/2.8 Lens since most of my shooting will be indoors.


----------



## witz1976 (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow very nice pen!!


----------



## rlofton (Nov 2, 2009)

Texatdurango said:


> Thanks but I'm leaning more towards the Hasselblad H2F with 80mm f/2.8 Lens since most of my shooting will be indoors.



Probably a good choice.  You can buy a couple of them so you have one for backup.


----------



## Papa Bear (Nov 2, 2009)

That's awesome!I love that amboyna burl.


----------



## Rollerbob (Nov 2, 2009)

George, that is drop dead gorgeous! Amboyna is my favorite, too!!


----------



## NI Joe (Nov 2, 2009)

George, 

Wow!  That's a beautiful pen!

Best,   Joe


----------



## mbroberg (Nov 2, 2009)

That is a really beautiful looking pen.  Superb in every way.  Please tell me you are going to keep it!!!!


----------



## Munsterlander (Nov 2, 2009)

ok, you're making me rethink my less than enthusiastic reaction to the Lotus kit - that is one beautiful pen!


----------



## maxman400 (Nov 3, 2009)

Stunning Pen, Absolutely Stunning!


----------



## dankc908 (Nov 3, 2009)

That is one of the most beautiful pens I have seen!  Great job - If you do sell it you can afford that Hasselblad!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't usually care for the more 'blingy' pens, but I would definitely display this one.
Very nice.


----------



## dustmaker (Nov 3, 2009)

George, words escape me, just a beautiful work of art.  I personally would have a hard time selling this pen unless the price was "right" and I retained visiting rights, lol.  I have an amboyna burl blank that I have been waiting to try, still climbing the learning curve, but I think I may be ready soon.  Your pen is an inspiration, thanks for posting that!


----------



## glycerine (Nov 3, 2009)

man, that's beautiful!


----------



## ahoiberg (Nov 3, 2009)

nice pen george!


----------



## Ligget (Nov 3, 2009)

WOW, that is a gorgeous pen, brilliant pictures too!


----------



## devowoodworking (Nov 3, 2009)

That's 'Smokin' hot George!!


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 3, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Nov 3, 2009)

Stunning!

Robin


----------



## cnirenberg (Nov 3, 2009)

George,
That burl is my favorite as well.  Beautiful looking pen.  The finish is spectacular.  It is a truly sweeeet looking pen.


----------



## broitblat (Nov 3, 2009)

That is a great looking pen.  You got an exception looking piece of Amboyna and have done a terrific job with it.

  -Barry


----------



## splinter99 (Nov 3, 2009)

Stunning Pen..One of the nicest Amboyna burls I have ever seen. Great work


----------



## Bree (Nov 3, 2009)

A *perfect* pen.  
Nothing more need be said.
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## watchman7 (Nov 3, 2009)

Just simply beautiful. What else can one say.


----------



## Rmartin (Nov 3, 2009)

That is a real beauty!


----------



## Roy_Quast (Nov 4, 2009)

George....
I don't think that it is your camara at all. I think that it is just showing off how good your finish is. To me it looks like a reflection from the pen laying in front of the cap. 
Roy


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 4, 2009)

EXCELLENT work, George.

When that pen is open, it appears to have more material (shows off the burl better).  If you take it to a show, display it open (IMO)!!


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 4, 2009)

That's a beautiful pen George.  I can't hardly see any white dots. The camera is producing far better pics than mine.  Send it to me when you get your new one.  If someone says there's some white dots on my pens I'll say it's because I had the photo's taken in Columbia!


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 4, 2009)

Roy_Quast said:


> George....
> I don't think that it is your camara at all. I think that it is just showing off how good your finish is. To me it looks like a reflection from the pen laying in front of the cap.
> Roy


 
Roy, THANKS a million for catching that! I was under the impression that I had a spec of dust inside my lens because when I blow the photo up, it appears to be a solid white space and it happens in almost all of my pen photos. I have been shopping around for a new camera just because of this.

You are 100% correct, it is the reflection of the pen in front, here is the sample I just took with and without the pen in front and low and behold... no white dot! You made my day!   You're also correct about my finish :biggrin:... but that's because I use the secret buffing wheels and _correct_ compounds!


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 4, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> EXCELLENT work, George.
> 
> When that pen is open, it appears to have more material (shows off the burl better). If you take it to a show, display it open (IMO)!!


 
Thanks, that gives me an idea..... look in the casual conversation forum and see if you have an answer!


----------



## Roy_Quast (Nov 6, 2009)

George..... you are very welcome. By the way... GREAT looking pen.
Roy


----------



## Freethinker (Nov 6, 2009)

Bree said:


> A *perfect* pen.
> Nothing more need be said.
> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



I have to agree.

Beautiful. 

I love a good blank with an abundance of figure like that.


----------



## simomatra (Nov 7, 2009)

Yes that one has that Wow! I have yet to make one of that kit.


----------



## TurnaPen (Nov 7, 2009)

Beautiful Pen, I had backed away from that pen kit because of weight, but this makes me want to have another go, Amos


----------



## Fred (Nov 7, 2009)

George ... Back in my commercial photography days we would cut a hole the diameter of the front of the lens and attach it to the camera to avoid reflections in highly polished portions of the products we were photographing. Different color art board will give different results.

Move your lights back from the light tent material to get even disbursement all over the cloth - this will avoid 'hot spots' to some degree.

Also, close up your light tent completely and put the camera - with white/colored cardboard attached - inside the tent. This will hide the dark opening in the reflections on chrome, etc. Using a tripod - I am assuming you are already - will make this awkward arrangement very manageable. A large light tent is always way better than one of these smaller gadgets that are out there. The extra size gives you a lot more room to work and is also way more comfortable to use all the way around.

Just my two cents worth, but that and two dollars more will get you a cup of coffee at the local watering hole.

BTW - EXCELLENT pen and craftsmanship! :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 7, 2009)

Nothing I can say that hasn't already been said , but that is one fine writing instrument all around . Very nice !


----------



## mickr (Nov 7, 2009)

Magic..I always thought this pen was gaudy and overblown...but somehow magic must be involved here..it is GORGEOUS


----------



## artme (Nov 7, 2009)

W:star:W!!!  Superb pen!!!!:star::star::star::star::highfive:


----------



## gvanweerd (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice Very Nice


----------



## toolcrazy (Nov 7, 2009)

Gorgeous!! Stunning!!


----------

